# reputable breeder in West Sussex



## tosh

Just registered on I love my cockapoo. my husband and I are thinking of getting a dog - we've settled on a cockapoo - based on temperament, companionship..we both work from home and I'm trying to find a reputable breeder in the West sussex area. Have done lots of research but struggling to find one. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## kendal

hey welcome 

do you know what kind of cockapoo you are interested in
American/englis(working or show) cocker cross mini or toy poodle. 

do you have a coat coloir in mind, would you like a boy or girl. 

what coat type are you after(the cockapoo can vairy from smooth like the cocker to tight curls like the poodle or have light soft curls. bare in might the coat changes over time and its not an exact sience predicting the tipe of coat your cockapoo will have.


----------



## Turi

Hi ‘Tosh’!

Welcome to the forum :welcome: 

My name is Turi. My partner Marcus and I are getting our first Cockapoo in just over two weeks after a year-long wait and plenty of research. 

When I first found out about Cockapoos as a cross-breed I didn’t realise that there were different types. The three main types of F1 (first generation) Cockapoos are:

*English Show-Type Cocker Spaniel x Miniature Poodle*
Do a search for JoJo – she has a lovely girl called Honey
Also do a search for Wellerfeller – Karen has a lovely black boy called Weller. 

*English Working-Type Cocker Spaniel x Miniature Poodle*
Do a search for Rufini – her Vincent is from working lines. 
Also do a search for Cockapoodledoo. Karen has two Cockapoos from working lines – Basil and Rufus. 

*American Cocker Spaniel x Miniature Poodle*
Do a search for Lady Amanda – Amanda has a lovely girl called Lady
Also do a search for Jedicrazy. Claire has a beautiful black boy called Obi. 

All three Cocker Spaniels can also be crossed with a toy Poodle for a smaller Cockapoo. 

I would make your decision based on the following factors:
-	The ‘look’ that you prefer
-	The amount of exercise you can offer. Typically, a Cockapoo from English working lines will be most energetic though there are no hard and fast rules with a cross-breed
-	The size you want. Of the crosses from Miniature Poodles I’d say that the American is the shortest off the ground and English show tends to be the stockiest
-	The coat type you’re after. I think, though may well be corrected here, that the American or the English show has the curliest teddy-bear type coat because the Cocker mums have thicker/longer coats than the English working-type. 

Once you’ve made your choice you will want to track down the best breeder for your preferred Cockapoo type. Personally we looked for the following:
-	A breeder that was happy to visit so that we could check them out
-	A breeder who only breeds from bitches and sires with brilliant temperaments
-	A breeder that specialised in Cockapoos from English working lines
-	A breeder who keeps the puppies inside. We wanted our puppy to be used to the sights and sounds of a typical noisy household
-	A breeder who appreciates the importance of good socialisation. We wanted our puppy to be used to being handled by lots of people, children with a good relationship with other dogs and household pets as we have three cats
-	A breeder who does the relevant health checks. PRA testing the sire should be the bare minimum. On JoJo’s website http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/ she lists the relevant health tests. Actually, with reference to JoJo’s site she also has a great section on Cockapoo coats which will give you a good indication of the different Cockapoo types too http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/. 
-	A breeder that we would be able to go to with after-purchase advise

We chose a commercial breeder in the end but a lot of people have bought their Cockapoos from hobby breeders too. Once you have chosen your breeder you might want to prepare yourself for a wait – you might want a particular colour, a particular *** and there may well be a waiting list. But the wait is SO worth it in the end…! 

I hope this helps and good luck with your search! Let us know how you get on and if, once you’ve decided which ‘type’ you want to go for we can help with breeders.

Turi x 

P.S. Both Marcus and I are from Sussex – I grew up in Friston which isn’t far from Eastbourne and Marcus’ parents are still in Balcombe. Not sure where in Sussex you are based but I have organised a Cockapoo meet in Middlesex (Bushy Park) for Sunday 25th March – all three Cockapoo types will be in attendance! In fact 28 owners and over 32 Cockapoos have expressed an interest in coming – you’re more than welcome to come. Might help you make your decision…


----------



## tosh

*Bushy Park*

Hi Turi,
Thanks for all that wonderful information..just when I think I'm making a decision something else comes along. 

I've just finished a book a friend bought me - you and your cockapoo which was very informative. We would like a female American cockapoo - based on the size and the colours we prefer are cream/apricot - similar to ragdolls.

We live between Worthing and Littlehampton but I grew up in Whitton Twickham and Bushy park is my favourite places. I'll put the date in the diary as it certainly would help in making a decision. That's a great turnout! Do you know what time it might be?

Really appreciate all your help and guidance. If you know of a reputable breeder in Sussex/Kent/Surrey please let me know! I hope I don't have to wait too long  
Tosh


----------



## JoJo

Hi Tosh 

Fab to hear you are considering being a cockapoo mummy  fab breed, well I would say that I am cockapoo crazy... 

We will all help you on here, thanks to Turi for mentioning my blog  have a peep and see what type/colour you like and when searching for your breeder please have a read of the puppy buying guide .. I don't like to recommend breeders by name as I feel finding a breeder you like and trust is a very personally experience 

Look in the My Dogs Life Coat Catalogue for a great range of gorgeous cockapoos.

The Puppy Buying Guide may help you find your perfect breeder


----------



## Sarette

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your search xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hello Tosh :welcome: to the forum. Good choice on the American cross  More unusual in the UK than the English cocker cross. I went for an American cross because of size too and the cute face with shorter nose but I think all Cockapoos are gorgeous! You can get the cross with a Miniature poodle (like my Obi) and he is 13-14inches to the shoulder and they are smaller again (approx. between 11-13 inches..don't quote me on that) when crossed with a Toy poodle. I would start your search for breeders via "Breedes Online" as you can sort via area. There is also a breeder in the south who only does American crosses called Essex Cockapoos - they only uses Toy poodles so it depends on your preference. Good luck in your search and perhaps see you at the Bushey Park meet that Turi mentioned.


----------



## Turi

tosh said:


> Hi Turi,
> Thanks for all that wonderful information..just when I think I'm making a decision something else comes along.
> 
> I've just finished a book a friend bought me - you and your cockapoo which was very informative. We would like a female American cockapoo - based on the size and the colours we prefer are cream/apricot - similar to ragdolls.
> 
> We live between Worthing and Littlehampton but I grew up in Whitton Twickham and Bushy park is my favourite places. I'll put the date in the diary as it certainly would help in making a decision. That's a great turnout! Do you know what time it might be?
> 
> Really appreciate all your help and guidance. If you know of a reputable breeder in Sussex/Kent/Surrey please let me know! I hope I don't have to wait too long
> Tosh


Hi again Tosh, 

Happy to help!

The breeders I know of who specialise in the American cross are:

*Debbiesdoodles – Debbie – Surrey – 07974 711 970 – no website*Debbie doesn’t allow visitors before the puppies are born because she said that otherwise she wasn’t able to have her weekends to herself. Her puppies are raised inside and she’s what you’d call a ‘hobby breeder’ in that her mummy and daddy dogs are pets first and foremost and she has less than five litters a year. 

*Jacqui Figguies – Somerset – 01963 359 240 – no website*
Jacqui had a litter recently… not sure if there will be any left – worth a call. 

*Anzil Cockapoos – Anthony – Liverpool 0 07871 907 532 - http://anzilcockapoo.com/default.aspx *
A lot of Anthony’s pups are on the forum. I think he breeds with Miniature Poodles so they may be slightly larger than you’re after. He’s a commercial breeder but as far as I’m aware the pups are raised inside. 

*Syml – Sylvia – Lincolnshire – 07974 225 495 - http://www.pinetreecockapoo.co.uk/ *
Have some available puppies on the website at the moment… A lot of Sylvia’s pups are on the forum too. She is a commercial breeder and her pups are raised outside but are well-socialised from what I gather. 

*Topmac Cockapoos – Essex – no phone number. Have to fill out form on website www.topmaccockapoos.webeden.co.uk *
I know of one of Topmac’s puppies. I contacted them but they never got back to me… I think because I work full-time. 

*Jandaz Cockapoos – Janice – Cardiganshire – 07966 302 043 - www.jandazcockapoos.co.uk/* 
A lot of Janice’s pups are on the forum. She produces lovely reds. 

*Essex Cockapoos – Donna – no phone number. Have to fill out form on website - http://essexcockapoos.co.uk/6.html *
Donna and I had emails back and forth – she wouldn’t consider me as I work full-time. She runs another forum which you can see via her website. She only produces browns and the occasional black. 

Like Claire said it's worth checking out Breeders Online as there are so many breeders out there! 

The meet on the 25th March is set for 11.30am I think. This is the thread
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5049

Best of luck Tosh and let us know how you get on!


----------



## JoJo

Turi you are very good .. loving all the info ...  

Tosh .. Have a peep at Obi and the other stunning American mixes (Maisie, Bobby, Lady, Miley, Poppy, Pebbles, Pyper, Izzy, Coco & Delta) in the catalogue and in a range of lovely colours too .... they are rather gorgeous


----------



## tosh

Thanks to everyone! I can't believe how friendly and helpful you've all been in guiding me. I've emailed a couple already suggested and just spoke to hubby and he thinks its a grat to come to the bushy park meet. I carry on researching and will keep you posted. Do I reply to everyone individual or on one post. Sorry if that seems like a stupid question! Thanks again guys.


----------



## tosh

The colour catalogue is brilliant. What a great site!


----------



## JoJo

Thanks Tosh  Hope it helps you with your search  

You will love owning a cockapoo ... thats for sure xxx


----------



## JoJo

Reference replying to each person .. there is a quote button at the bottom right hand corner which allows you to quote others post when answering them .. 

& you can reply to a few posts by multi quoting ... by pressing the "+ button on all the post you want to answer .. Then press the normal quote button 

I am not techy ... so hope I have explained that correctly .. just have a go.. press a few buttons, we won't mind on here if you get it wrong xxx


----------



## Turi

Tosh, you and your husband would be more than welcome to join! The more the merrier


----------



## tosh

*american cockapoo and cavapoos*

so my search goes on and I spoke to a really helpful lady night and explained our situation, where we live, the garden etc and she said that I should perhaps consider a cavapoo instead. I am aware of them. We don't want a large dog but equally don't want a tiny one like a Chihuahua. Have any of you any experience about the cavapoo. Doing lots of research and I know that we don't want a shaggy coat like some of the cockapoo. I don't mind grooming but want to be realistic about it. Also hubby has to be involved so we are like a proper family. Would welcome your thoughts.


----------



## Turi

Hi again Tosh, 

Marcus and I toyed with the idea of getting a Cavapoo. These threads may be of interest: 

http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3661&highlight=cavapoo
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3549&highlight=cavapoo
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5955&highlight=cavapoo

The main reasons that we eventually decided to go for a Cockapoo were:

- that there are so many health problems in the Cavalier (a Cavapoo is half Cavalier, half Miniature Poodle)
- that we realised we wanted a more active and larger dog
- we personally preferred the less domed look of the head of a Cockapoo. 

Also, it's worth mentioning that a Cavapoo will have a very similar coat to a Cockapoo... 

If you do decide to go down the Cavapoo road, and they are gorgeous dogs, then we found only one breeder that does all the necessary health tests. Jane, based in Devon was absolutely lovely. http://www.cavalierpoos.com/all-about-cavapoos.html. She has a blog where previous customers have sent photos of their adult dogs so you can see their coats.


----------



## tosh

thanks Turi, so much to think about and considering all the options. 

Just been out for a walk with a friend who has spaniel - he's quite old now. Another spaniel came racing up to Bentley, came behind me and knocked me to the ground. The owners were really unpleasant saying that I slipped - which I hadn't - plus I had my snow boots on - although where we are there is no snow. Such a shock as I haven't experienced that before...don't know if this is an omen not to get a dog!


----------



## tosh

Thanks Kendall...I'd like a smoother coat than a poodle but now I'm heading off in the cavapoo direction because we are worried about the size! Still rather take my time then make the wrong decision for us or the pup!


----------



## Turi

I don't know if that's an omen - I can imagine being a bit shaken up but it sounds like it was just a boisterous Spaniel who was excited to see Bentley. 

What are the main things you're looking for in a dog. You could narrow down your research based on the following criteria:

- Size
- How much space do you have?
- Do you have a garden and/or parks in the local area? 
- Exercise Requirements
- Grooming Requirements
- How much shedding can you tolerate?
- Does anyone in your house or family suffer from allergies?
- What is your budget? 
- Would a dog with a tendancy to bark a lot bug you? 
- Hereditary Ailments
- Purebreed or crossbreed
- Does your dog need to get on with dogs or other pets?
- Does your dog need to get on with children?
- How long will your dog be left alone every day? 
- How much time will you have to train your dog each day?
- Is intelligence an important factor? 
- What type of temperament are you looking for? A loyal & affectionate dog? One that will be courageous and protect you? One that is comical and charismatic? (Etc) 

I used dog quizes like the ones below when I was researching - you might find them useful. 

http://animal.discovery.com/breed-selector/dog-breeds.html
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/select_a_breed.asp

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## wellerfeller

The only cavapoo I know is the same size as a small cockapoo. You wouldn't be able to tell which she was by her size, plus I know of cockapoos that are smaller than her. As you are considering a cross breed there is no guarantee on what size you will definately end up with. A toy poo x american cocker will be the smallest cockapoo type you will get.
Best of luck in your search and I hope there are no bruises from your fall today


----------



## Jedicrazy

tosh said:


> Thanks Kendall...I'd like a smoother coat than a poodle but now I'm heading off in the cavapoo direction because we are worried about the size! Still rather take my time then make the wrong decision for us or the pup!


Sorry to put a dampener on things but if you really don't want to spend too much time grooming then I don't think that a Cockapoo or a Cavapoo are the right type of dog for you. The coats are similar and do need time and effort spent on them. Perhaps you should be looking at shorter hair breeds?


----------



## tosh

I was quite happy with the grooming as we did have a ragdoll. how often do you groom obi?


----------



## JoJo

Grooming .. well .. I am an everyday type of gal .. no that sounds wrong.. What I am trying to say is I check Honey every day for matts, I do this when cuddling her and every evening I will comb through her coat, sometimes I just so a section ie legs, or tummy etc but this can be done whilst watching the TV and having a cockapoo cuddle .. it really is worth keeping on top of matts as they just appear so quickly .. but a shorter more practical cut will help .. it is a commitment though and until the adult coat comes in .. your puppy will be matt-free, however get your puppy used to the comb as it will be an ongoing task  Hope this helps you make your mind up xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy

I have a Cavapoo and those whom have met her will tell you she is just like a cockapoo really although a bit smaller at 12" to the shoulder and her coat is more wavier like a Cavalier. She needs the same amount of grooming as my cockapoo and they both get cut at the groomers every 8 weeks. As her coat is silkier is does matt more than Monty's who has a tight poodle coat.

I do know of 5 others as well. They are fab dogs.

Have a look at our cockapoo owners website in my signature. if you go to other oodles you can see some more info on them plus a feature on Florrie the Cavapoo who loves agility and is a PAT dog.


Here is a video of them both so you can see a cockapoo and a Cavapoo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7FP...xt=C3905090UDOEgsToPDskIElUg_aSZT-JgvKn-ZXuli


----------



## colpa110

Grooming is a very real consideration with Cockapoo's or Cavapoo's. I have to spend a bout 20 mins each day to ensure Betty stays matt free. It sounds a long time but it is actually quicker than letting matts occur which can take hours to get out. A toy poodle cross will usually give you a much smaller dog
Betty is 6.5kgs and about 11inches tall. I was on a walk at the weekend and
there was a Cavapoo and they were about the same size. There are a few pictures of Betty on this forum or on JoJo's blog under the title of ''Betty's keyhole spay''. Good luck with whatever you decide... they are a bit of work but
are they worth it...a big fat YES from me


----------



## Happyad

And find a good groomers!
They can help you through the pup to adult coat stage. Also will help you to understand your dogs coat. 
With any mix breed there is a variation in coat type and therefore management per dog. 
Love em, got two cockapoos. 
Best dogs ever.


----------



## tosh

more research...the latest is that one lady feels that I perhaps couldn't cope with a cockapoo or cavapoo. She is concerned that as I haven't had a dog before I may find the breed difficult to cope. I pleased she was so honest with me. I wonder if I'll ever find a dog right for me.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

tosh said:


> more research...the latest is that one lady feels that I perhaps couldn't cope with a cockapoo or cavapoo. She is concerned that as I haven't had a dog before I may find the breed difficult to cope. I pleased she was so honest with me. I wonder if I'll ever find a dog right for me.


Hi tosh - if you are not in a rush to get a dog - and put more emphasis on getting the right dog more than just any dog - then I'd certainly go along to any of the "meets" organised on both here and on The Cockapoo Club of GB's website - and of coarse on the COC website - that way you get to meet actual owners and their beloved dogs (in the fur) - it could help you find the right look / style / size and breeder recommendations !

Stephen x


----------



## Turi

I agree Stephen - hopefully Tosh will be able to make the Bushy Park meet - and there will be all three 'types' of Cockapoo there


----------



## tosh

thanks again guys...and I agree with Stephen/Turi. 

BTW Turi I know Bushy Park really well and I don't think that dogs can be off the leads (because of the deer)..I found this link:
http://www.royalparks.org.uk/dogs_park.cfm
hopefully see you guys next month!


----------



## Turi

Hi Tosh, 

I think there are certain places around the park where dogs are not allowed off-lead but we will avoid these!

Hope to see you next month!


----------



## tosh

looking forward to it...still haven't given up hope of getting a dog. Are any of you first time dog owners?


----------



## Turi

Neither my boyfriend Marcus nor I have had a dog before. Our dog search seemed to take over my life! We decided we wanted a dog in February 2011 and thought we’d decided on a Cockapoo by March. In October I worried we’d made the wrong decision and we put ourselves on the waiting list for a Cavapoo. In November we went to a dog show in London called Discover Dogs where we met lots of dog breeds and soon after we reverted back to our original choice of a Cockapoo. In the meantime I’ve been researching like mad and have read lots – Gwen Bailey’s ‘The Perfect Puppy’ is very good and if you’re not 100% certain if a dog is for you I’d highly recommend it as it details all the aspects of puppy rearing, good and bad. We put ourselves on our breeder’s waiting list in December and the puppies were born at the beginning of January. We’ll be taking our puppy home a year after the whole adventure began! 

Be patient – the timing has to be right and it’s better to make the right decision rather than make a rash one and regret it later. I do understand though, once you’ve decided you want a dog you want one NOW!


----------



## tosh

Turi that is so helpful Actually the breeder who suggested I look at shit tzu mentioned the same book so I shall now definitely get it. I got worried as she said I perhaps didn't have the right temperament for a cockapoo - that me wanting to get it 'right' would perhaps make the pup anxious. I just want to have the right dog that will fit into our lives. I'm home alone quite a lot - love walking, live by the sea, have a lovely house with a decent garden. I am the sort of person that likes to look into things throughly - with age I seem have got more so and I think the dog will help me chill out. I'm prepared for all the hard work of training - taking it to classes etc. I would be a responsible owner. My husband is keen and supportive too. I wish the meet was sooner so that I could meet all the dogs and ownes! March seems such a long way away!


----------



## Turi

Hi again Tosh, 

I'm surprised that the breeder you spoke to suggested a Shit Tzu for a first-time dog owner. They're apparently difficult to train and _can_ be snappy. 

I can be quite uptight and at the risk of oversharing have suffered from depression on and off for a few years. This is part of the reason I wanted a happy and exciting dog. 

Read Gwen's Bailey's book and armed with the knowledge of what rearing a puppy would involve and then call some more Cockapoo breeders - I think you sound like the idea candidate for a dog 

Look forward to meeting you in March Tosh x


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Tosh

I'm a first time dog owner and have found having a cockapoo much easier than I expected. We have an F1B which is a cockapoo x mini poodle. I have to admit that he was a 'I want a dog NOW!' type of purchase as I was worried that if I looked into it too much, something would put me off - it was 'now or never'!. However, we didn't buy from a particularly knowledgeable breeder who told us that her cockapoo was from a working cocker, which we were more than happy with - although to be honest, I could have been more knowledgeable about the breed myself as I had not yet found this forum and was not aware of the different types of cockers in the mix and their characteristics. Turned out, 2 weeks after we brought him home, and we studied the pedigree papers and contacted the breeder of her cockapoo, that she was in fact an American toy cockapoo! - which was not a problem as by then we were totally smitten with him and I like them all. He is active on walks but tends to chill most of the time at home and is very easy to look after. However, now that I've got used to having a dog, I would like a bigger and bouncier dog next time, which would be a perfect addition for him as he loves nothing more than running around with other dogs.

I can't understand why your breeder would think you wouldn't suit a cockapoo? From attending puppy and training classes, they seem such an easy breed and easy to train compared to some of the others in the class. We have the most adorable cavapoo in our class who is very much like a small cockapoo and also seems very easy to train. 

I think you will gain so much from coming to a 'meet'. It's got to the best way of deciding once and for all if this breed would seem right for you. Hope to see you there!


----------



## tosh

I think I've become addictive to this website, I'm reading all various postings and its just great that there is something like this Website to turn to for help. 

Turi - appreciate your honesty and when I was on your and jojos site I found the info so helpful and very funny. Btw Love the way the blogs are written - cant wait to meet saffi.

Pete (hubby) is really looking forward to the meet, and like you Jane my niece keeps telling me can only do so much researching the you got to go for it. I was never this cautious when I was younger! 

I think the shit tzu is lovely but perhaps not right for us. I'm a bit of a perfectionist - one girlfriend thinks I couldn't cope with the commitment', based on not having children i guess but that exactly why one has a dog. She'll be mine to love and care for

if I keep reading how difficult it is I don't think I'll get a pet. please tell me the rewards out way the cons.


----------



## Turi

Yes, I agree. ILMC is highly addictive! 

In terms of the difficulties involved in getting a dog... I can't speak from first-hand experience but from what I've read on here and in books. I believe there will be challenges and times where you'll think, 'what on earth have I done?' I think Gwen's book thoroughly covers these challenges and the work that will be involved in raising a puppy. 

However, the high-intensity work does ease off once you have a fully-grown dog, probably at around 18 months. And I believe the rewards will outweigh the cons (otherwise I wouldn't get a dog myself!) 

In terms of commitment, owning a dog is definitely different from owning a cat. We've had to think about the implications of getting a dog and the way it will affect our life - during the day we've had to organise cover, if we want to go out at night we'll need to ask a family member or friend to look after her, we won't be able to jet off on a last-minute holiday without considering how she will be cared for and long shopping trips will probably be out of the question. A people-loving dog like a Cockapoo should, with training, be ok being left for 3-4 hours but not regularly. 

I'm so pleased that you and your husband are looking forward to the meet.


----------



## JoJo

Hi Tosh, so pleased you have been enjoying my blog, thank you, it's my life lol ..

How are you getting on with your search, hard work hey but well worth it to find your perfect pet  

This forum is totally addictive due to the fun chat on here, I love it, as you can tell, a great bunch of cockapoo / dog loving members


----------



## tosh

we were at friends house for dinner last night and got in around 2.30 this morning - I dropped off a thank you card and pointed out that if and when we did get a dog such evenings would have to end. We do live on an estate to its easy enough to pop back home and Pete and I have agreed that if it was a long evening then one of us has to come home early.

Pete's youngest daughter is getting married in July so if we did get a pup before then we would get a sitter for the weekend as the wedding is in Richmond.

I think the meet will really help in the decision making.


----------



## tosh

JoJo said:


> Hi Tosh, so pleased you have been enjoying my blog, thank you, it's my life lol ..
> 
> How are you getting on with your search, hard work hey but well worth it to find your perfect pet
> 
> This forum is totally addictive due to the fun chat on here, I love it, as you can tell, a great bunch of cockapoo / dog loving members


Hi Jojo,
Still researching - having sent and spoken to a number of people. Very time consuming so trying to resist it being my total focus when I'm suppose to be working - hubby is very understanding though.


----------



## Turi

tosh said:


> we were at friends house for dinner last night and got in around 2.30 this morning - I dropped off a thank you card and pointed out that if and when we did get a dog such evenings would have to end. We do live on an estate to its easy enough to pop back home and Pete and I have agreed that if it was a long evening then one of us has to come home early.
> 
> Pete's youngest daughter is getting married in July so if we did get a pup before then we would get a sitter for the weekend as the wedding is in Richmond.
> 
> I think the meet will really help in the decision making.


If your friends live close by then once your dog is an adult you'd be able to pop home mid-evening I think. As long as it wasn't every night 

We too have weddings this year - one in Ireland in May which will be the first time we'll leave Saffi with relatives  One in Manchester in August, another in Italy. We'll have to make arrangements for all of these. However, if you do get a dog then I'm sure you'll be able to arrange cover - Marcus and I live just a few miles from Richmond for example so if you did get a dog you could leave it with us for the evening!


----------



## Jedicrazy

tosh said:


> I was quite happy with the grooming as we did have a ragdoll. how often do you groom obi?


If you're happy with the grooming requirement that's cool :twothumbs:. It's something I massively underestimated and wasn't aware of when choosing a Cockapoo. I read lots about non/low shedding coats but not about matts . I found this forum AFTER I got Obi  I used to groom Obi every day but in reality it's about three times a week now with a full de-matt/bath (takes 2-3 hours) every 2/3 weeks. He'a an American cross and has a lot of thick, soft fur and it's a lot of work to manage on top of normal family life. Having said all that....would I change it....no way....:ilmc:


----------



## tosh

that's so kind of you! hopefully my sister or niece can house sit. I know putney well - We lived in Barnes for 12 years and worked in hammersmith - don't miss the broadway at all! Love living on the Sussex coast - we live on an estate so friends are within staggering distance.

sounds like an expensive year with the weddings lol.


----------



## tosh

Yes, having been reading and watching videos on grooming just to get a handle on what's involved. I am concerned about how much grooming as we live by the sea so it's something I shouldn't dismiss or under estimate. there is jut the two of us so that might make it easier?


----------



## Turi

Yes, we live on the Putney/Barnes border. Love it for now but imagine one day we'll move back to Sussex!


----------



## flounder_1

tosh said:


> Yes, having been reading and watching videos on grooming just to get a handle on what's involved. I am concerned about how much grooming as we live by the sea so it's something I shouldn't dismiss or under estimate. there is jut the two of us so that might make it easier?


If you are worried about the amount of grooming required you could think about a straighter haired cockapoo. Lolly was very straight haired when she was a puppy (which suprised/concerned me a bit as she looked much more cocker than poo) but as her fur has grown is tends to get a shaggy look but seems to get less matts than some on here report.


----------



## wellerfeller

You could give the grooming a go but if you find it too much work, like I have (once the adult coat came in) You can just keep the coat on the shorter side, 1/2 inch or so. Believe me it makes life so much easier. So i get the benefit of a wonderful, very low shedding cocakpoo with 1/2 the work involved in keeping a long coat.
The only down side is the 6 to 8 week grooming costs. Find a local groomer and get a rough idea of how much the grooming will cost you. It may help in any decisions you make.


----------



## tosh

Jedicrazy said:


> Sorry to put a dampener on things but if you really don't want to spend too much time grooming then I don't think that a Cockapoo or a Cavapoo are the right type of dog for you. The coats are similar and do need time and effort spent on them. Perhaps you should be looking at shorter hair breeds?


I'm just wondering what other breed we could look at - any ideas?


----------



## tosh

wellerfeller said:


> You could give the grooming a go but if you find it too much work, like I have (once the adult coat came in) You can just keep the coat on the shorter side, 1/2 inch or so. Believe me it makes life so much easier. So i get the benefit of a wonderful, very low shedding cocakpoo with 1/2 the work involved in keeping a long coat.
> The only down side is the 6 to 8 week grooming costs. Find a local groomer and get a rough idea of how much the grooming will cost you. It may help in any decisions you make.


yes I think the shorter coat is the way to go - every times a question pops up in my head I can always find an answer on this site


----------



## Jedicrazy

tosh said:


> I'm just wondering what other breed we could look at - any ideas?


for me it's cockapoo all the way. Find a good groomer in your area (or keep the coat short) and go for it!


----------



## Janev1000

It depends on what you want from a dog. For me, it's essential that a dog has a really tactile and cuddly feel to its coat. I can't imagine snuggling up to a smooth coated dog but for others they are much easier to maintain. I also love the wheaten terriers - but they need grooming too!!


----------



## tosh

thanks - have taken on board suggestions!


----------



## Turi

To be honest my search for a dog was led entirely by temperament - the fact that Cockapoos have beautiful (if high maintenance!) cuddly coats was an added bonus. 

Work out what kind of temperament you like and want in a dog and go from there. Cockapoos are loving, intelligent, loyal, biddable and fun - exactly what we wanted. The amount of grooming required could be considered a downside (though a lot of people find it enjoyable) but a small compensation for a wonderful dog.


----------



## tosh

Turi said:


> To be honest my search for a dog was led entirely by temperament - the fact that Cockapoos have beautiful (if high maintenance!) cuddly coats was an added bonus.
> 
> Work out what kind of temperament you like and want in a dog and go from there. Cockapoos are loving, intelligent, loyal, biddable and fun - exactly what we wanted. The amount of grooming required could be considered a downside (though a lot of people find it enjoyable) but a small compensation for a wonderful dog.


As a first time dog owner, I am definitely wanting and looking for a dog that's easier to train, non moulting, not too big or small, good temperament. Having said that Turi do you think I'm being silly thinking about the toileting aspect too much? Some of the threads talk about the "cleaning' side of things and using wipes. I really don't want our house to smell of dogs...and I'm not sure how training and the crate thing works. 

Obviously you buy all the things the pup needs before you bring her home (we're hoping for a girl)..so on the first few nights you keep her in the crate? So what happens if she wants to pee/poo? Then I keep reading you have to take them out every half hour for the first few days - but what happens during the night. Am I over stressing over this (highly possible).LOL. Also, I'd like to keep her off the lawn and just use an area of the garden for her business - is that possible or will she go wherever? Some conflicting view points on the site - so I guess it is down to pot luck.

Everyone I speak to say there are bound to be accidents - fair enough - but does it get easier (should have had kids) - and do the upsides of owning a dog out way the down? 

The grooming I'm not too worried about - bathing I suppose I'll get used to.Gosh then their is the insurance - I never figured getting a dog was so consuming! PS apologies for any typos!


----------



## wellerfeller

The upsides of having a dog far far outweigh any downs. It is hard work though, whatever breed you pick. Dogs are a huge commitment that can't be under estimated but so worth the hard work. I have always had dogs and spent a period of about 18 months without one and wouldn't ever want to repeat that time. I was bored without a pooch 
If you are prepared for it to be time consuming, sometimes messy, smelly, stressfull for the first few months I promise you will have a great addition to your family.


----------



## tosh

wellerfeller said:


> The upsides of having a dog far far outweigh any downs. It is hard work though, whatever breed you pick. Dogs are a huge commitment that can't be under estimated but so worth the hard work. I have always had dogs and spent a period of about 18 months without one and wouldn't ever want to repeat that time. I was bored without a pooch
> If you are prepared for it to be time consuming, sometimes messy, smelly, stressfull for the first few months I promise you will have a great addition to your family.


thanks Karen. If we go ahead I'll take her to puppy classes. But how does one deal with aggressive dog owners? Where we live they are a huge number of dog walkers some just let their dogs do their own thing and don't clean up. Others are more considerate. Dogs want say hello to each other but what happens if the other dog get aggressive or worse the owner does?


----------



## Turi

tosh said:


> As a first time dog owner, I am definitely wanting and looking for a dog that's easier to train, non moulting, not too big or small, good temperament. Having said that Turi do you think I'm being silly thinking about the toileting aspect too much? Some of the threads talk about the "cleaning' side of things and using wipes. I really don't want our house to smell of dogs...and I'm not sure how training and the crate thing works.
> 
> Obviously you buy all the things the pup needs before you bring her home (we're hoping for a girl)..so on the first few nights you keep her in the crate? So what happens if she wants to pee/poo? Then I keep reading you have to take them out every half hour for the first few days - but what happens during the night. Am I over stressing over this (highly possible).LOL. Also, I'd like to keep her off the lawn and just use an area of the garden for her business - is that possible or will she go wherever? Some conflicting view points on the site - so I guess it is down to pot luck.
> 
> Everyone I speak to say there are bound to be accidents - fair enough - but does it get easier (should have had kids) - and do the upsides of owning a dog out way the down?
> 
> The grooming I'm not too worried about - bathing I suppose I'll get used to.Gosh then their is the insurance - I never figured getting a dog was so consuming! PS apologies for any typos!


Hi again Tosh, 

I can understand your concerns - most people have them at some point or another when they're looking for a dog 

I have to say though that if you don't want your pet to go on your lawn and don't want your house to smell that perhaps a dog isn't for you? I really didn't enjoy typing that sentence as I don't know how it will come across and I really don't want to offend you. 

As I've mentioned I'd buy a puppy book and research ALL the aspects of puppy ownership before taking your breed research any further. You might read a puppy manual and think puppy ownership is right up your street or you may realise that the potential mess, committment, smell, grooming and so on is more than you are prepared for which is ok as well. Doggies aren't for everyone!


----------



## tosh

Turi said:


> Hi again Tosh,
> 
> I can understand your concerns - most people have them at some point or another when they're looking for a dog
> 
> I have to say though that if you don't want your pet to go on your lawn and don't want your house to smell that perhaps a dog isn't for you? I really didn't enjoy typing that sentence as I don't know how it will come across and I really don't want to offend you.
> 
> As I've mentioned I'd buy a puppy book and research ALL the aspects of puppy ownership before taking your breed research any further. You might read a puppy manual and think puppy ownership is right up your street or you may realise that the potential mess, committment, smell, grooming and so on is more than you are prepared for which is ok as well. Doggies aren't for everyone!


hey Turi I'm not offended and appreciate you being so honest. I did order the Gwen bailey book so hopefully it will arrive soon. I don't know how much is me just over thinking everything. sometimes over thinking is not good. the going on the lawn is just for her 'business' - I'm sure on one of the threads it said you can train a dog to use an area do the garden. 

I keep researching and see how I get on. But thanks - your posts are always well balanced.


----------



## Turi

tosh said:


> hey Turi I'm not offended and appreciate you being so honest. I did order the Gwen bailey book so hopefully it will arrive soon. I don't know how much is me just over thinking everything. sometimes over thinking is not good. the going on the lawn is just for her 'business' - I'm sure on one of the threads it said you can train a dog to use an area do the garden.
> 
> I keep researching and see how I get on. But thanks - your posts are always well balanced.


 Glad to hear my post was interpreted in the spirit it was intended. 

And I think you'll enjoy Gwen's book - it will answer a lot of your questions!


----------



## JoJo

Tosh there is lots of info for new puppy owners on my blog which is ready for my own puppies new owners, as I thought it may be useful for any new puppy owners  

In this section: 
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/puppy-buying-care/puppy-care/


----------



## DB1

Tosh, do you have any friends with dogs that you have spent much time with? I think it is such a commitment that you do have to be sure, but as everyone says the pro's more than make up for the cons. I've wanted a dog all my life but even now I have some worries about such a commitment, but I know whatever happens the dog will become a much loved family member.


----------



## tosh

JoJo said:


> Tosh there is lots of info for new puppy owners on my blog which is ready for my own puppies new owners, as I thought it may be useful for any new puppy owners
> 
> In this section:
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/puppy-buying-care/puppy-care/


Thanks JoJo..I'll check it out shortly


----------



## tosh

DB1 said:


> Tosh, do you have any friends with dogs that you have spent much time with? I think it is such a commitment that you do have to be sure, but as everyone says the pro's more than make up for the cons. I've wanted a dog all my life but even now I have some worries about such a commitment, but I know whatever happens the dog will become a much loved family member.


Have friends who have had or do have dogs but other than the odd over night stay not really. I wish the Gwen Bailey book arrives soon..Amazon are normally really good - but this seems to be taking ages!

Appreciate all the guidance given. I've now registered with another website - cockapoo owners club - which was also recommended.


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Tosh

I looked into getting a dog for two years and like you read so many scary things like toileting every hour throughout the night. In the end it was other dog owners who said that most of that was nonsense and a dog has to fit into your life. Most people use a crate for quite a while - peace of mind! - and we decided that from day 1, we were not going to get up in the night, unless we heard serious distress. Many people simply put their puppy in a crate, with a puppy pad for accidents, and leave them for the night - say 11pm - 7am. We did this and the puppy pad was only used for a week or so. I was also worried about a dog barking us all awake at 6am but this has never happened. He stays as 'quiet as a mouse' until we are up. I have found having a puppy far easier than I'd imagined and wished I'd done it so much sooner!! The Perfect Puppy is brilliant and is simple common sense. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## tosh

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Tosh
> 
> I looked into getting a dog for two years and like you read so many scary things like toileting every hour throughout the night. In the end it was other dog owners who said that most of that was nonsense and a dog has to fit into your life. Most people use a crate for quite a while - peace of mind! - and we decided that from day 1, we were not going to get up in the night, unless we heard serious distress. Many people simply put their puppy in a crate, with a puppy pad for accidents, and leave them for the night - say 11pm - 7am. We did this and the puppy pad was only used for a week or so. I was also worried about a dog barking us all awake at 6am but this has never happened. He stays as 'quiet as a mouse' until we are up. I have found having a puppy far easier than I'd imagined and wished I'd done it so much sooner!! The Perfect Puppy is brilliant and is simple common sense. Hope you enjoy it!


Thanks Jane...very reassuring. I think I should now stop reading the forums as my head is whirling LOL. Like you, on and off, I looked at us getting a dog about two years ago - the shit tzu first - got given shit tzu for dummies book - then cooled off the idea as we were busy with work and time past by - I got busy volunteering etc. Then towards winter was looking back into it as a friend got a cockapoo. She's really thrilled they got a dog as she too was quite stressed with how she would cope. Hubby says my book should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## tosh

Finally the puppy book has arrived! Knocking off work early so as to start reading!


----------

